
Coinbase Making WFH Permanent - sna1l
https://www.theinformation.com/briefings/15b3fe
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23250700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23250700),
which was posted earlier and also points to the original source, and also
isn't hard-paywalled.

------
OneGuy123
I have been working from home for the past 2 years.

Pros: I save an insane amount of time due to not having to waste my time
commuting. Even a 10 min bike ride takes much longer in reality since you have
to properly dress, come in, out, settle down, prepare etc... So I have much
more free time. Also no distrations is 10/10\. We have an open office and the
distractions cause a severe drop in my productivity.

Cons: connections, and I'm not talking about "nice to see a human face" or
that kind of mundane-waste-of-my-time-BS-water-cooler-conversionation. I'm
talking practical things: business connections for example can only be done
face-to-face, there is no denying that "many businesses/connections get done
during the smoking break"

------
ur-whale
[http://archive.is/VKWtp](http://archive.is/VKWtp)

------
guiambros
Similar content, without paywall:

[https://decrypt.co/29617/coinbase-employees-work-from-
home-p...](https://decrypt.co/29617/coinbase-employees-work-from-home-
permanently)

